
Giant Antarctic iceberg 'hanging by a thread', say scientists - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jun/02/giant-antarctic-iceberg-hanging-by-a-thread-say-scientists
======
bibitor
[https://www.nasa.gov/content/goddard/antarctic-sea-ice-
reach...](https://www.nasa.gov/content/goddard/antarctic-sea-ice-reaches-new-
record-maximum)

------
informatimago
At least a good news. Now we'll be able to tug it toward the Sahara and
restore its vegetation!

